
School disciplinary incident ends with teen's suicide:'They scared him to death' - fludlight
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/ct-naperville-north-suicide-20170522-story.html
======
Para2016
I think the school bullied him.

"The dean told Walgren that they believed Corey had left the building. She
said they asked if there was any reason to believe he would hurt himself."

The school went overboard in trying to scare him, didn't care to make sure he
was physically at school and safe. If the school had an appropriate first
response to the situation, why would they ask if he would hurt himself? That
sounds to me like they know they bullied him and were worried he actually
wasn't safe.

------
wmeredith
Ugh. As a parent this makes me want to throw up. The attitudes about sex in
this country are beyond the pale.

------
gunnyguy121
so he was both the perpetrator, and victim of child pornography. That sounds
reasonable

